# Omega Seamaster Caliber 711



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello

I have an Omega Seamaster Deville ; with a caliber 711 mechanism. late 60s I believe.

To cut a long story short its been in for a supposed service ; however its been returned to me with some problem about it not being a good timekeeper (not sure if that means its impossible to regulate???)

Is there anything particularly problematic with the 711 ? That would mena its not possible to service adequately The watch was running but losing about a minute a day when I sent it.

I fully intent to send it to a different watchmaker...already learnt my lesson on that score.

many thanks


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Send it to Roy our host he'll sort it. http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=information/contact


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Mr.D said:


> Hello
> 
> I have an Omega Seamaster Deville ; with a caliber 711 mechanism. late 60s I believe.
> 
> ...


If it's a watch that you care about I'd send it to Swiss Time Services who are the specialist Omega approved Service Company in the UK who specifically deal with Vintage Omegas. They aren't cheap but they will do you a superb job . Currently their turn around, after acceptance of their estimate, is about 30 days, which these days is very good.

Just Google the name and give them a ring, I can recommend them as I've had several watches worked on by them...


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

any watch can be regulated, imo you have been given a poor excuse for shoddy work , if its had a service any defective parts causing poor timekeeping should have been replaced or it should have been sent back saying they could not do the job due to parts not being available - not charge you for a service (the main point of a service is regulation) then tell you they cant do it.

look at it like paying for a car engine tune then getting it back and its still running like a bag of nails, would you complain about it?


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Yep you are bang on the money. They didn't charge me in the end . However I have my suspicion that he did anything to it.

I offered to pay for more involved repairwork if required.

This guy also serviced another watch at the same time that came back with an additional problem ; went back under warranty and it still came back with the problem. To be honest I don't trust him to send it back for a third attempt.

I'm sure a more competent watchmaker could get the job done and will be making enquiries just as soon as I get the time (pardon the pun).



pugster said:


> any watch can be regulated, imo you have been given a poor excuse for shoddy work , if its had a service any defective parts causing poor timekeeping should have been replaced or it should have been sent back saying they could not do the job due to parts not being available - not charge you for a service (the main point of a service is regulation) then tell you they cant do it.
> 
> look at it like paying for a car engine tune then getting it back and its still running like a bag of nails, would you complain about it?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The point with servicing a watch of this age is that some parts will be worn and need replacing in order for the watch to run at it's peak performance and to be able to be regulated correctly. STS, having access to all the necessary original Omega parts, will do the job properly, including any case refinishing. It just really depends on how well you want the job done, some like STS will charge you for doing the job properly, others will just charge you........


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

yep I want it mint ; thanks very much for the advice


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Mr.D said:


> yep I want it mint ; thanks very much for the advice


No problem, let me know how it all goes....


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Very late response.

I eventually sent this to Brendand Toohey.

He did a great job on it.

http://webwatchmaker.com/


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr.D said:


> Very late response.
> I eventually sent this to Brendand Toohey.
> He did a great job on it.
> http://webwatchmaker.com/


Just seen this. Glad it's fine now.
Brendan Hoey. Love the misspell !!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

